# Amoo316 Bermuda/Centipede 2 Acres



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

What better time to start a lawn journal then when the yard looks the worst it's looked in years. I'm currently in the middle of taking almost all of my yard from Centipede to Bermuda, but due to having 6 dogs, a "rip the bandaid off" approach isn't practical.

Let's start with an aerial from a few years ago.



Our yard is split into the following sections. 
The Dog Yard - This is the 19K area where our 2 100lbs dog spend the day outside and come in every night. (Not irrigated)
The Field - This is the 22K area and received the least attention. (80% Irrigation Coverage)
Front Yard - The front yard is the 18K area, but it is split into smaller sub yards Driveway - 6.8K, Pool yard 1.6K and Front 10K (Irrigated minus Pool area).

When we bought this house in 2011 it was a centipede salad. The Lawn Burweed was so bad in the front it got a renovation in 2015 and was planted in a few different types of improved common. It was overseeded every year with 5lbs of Tifblair centipede and as of last fall I was back to 90% Centipede in the Front, 95% in the Field and 50% Centipede 50% in the Dog Yard.

A few old Photos:

Fall 2017:









Spring 2020: 









Fall 2020:









What I slowly began to realize was that my approach of suppressing the Bermuda in the Spring with Atrazine and overseeding Centipede was great....in the spring. It was not great the rest of the year. When you have 6 dogs, ATVs, delivery trucks, tractors, utility trailers...etc the yard gets pretty heavy wear year round. As a result I was never going to get to 100% Centipede no matter what I did, and that actually the Bermuda was trying to tell me it was better for my yard by always growing back in damaged spots first. End of 2020 I decided to listen and Skipped Pre-M for 2021 knowing I was going to slowly start suppressing/killing the Centipede and boosting/overseeding the Bermuda.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Spring of this year saw MSM Turf at split apps of .5oz/a as my weapon of choice in the Front Yard and Field. Turns out I learned the hard way that Red Maples are WAY more susceptible to MSM Turf then Silver Maples (The drive way has/had both). Cherry blossom trees are also not a fan . Good news is I knocked out 100% of the random Bahia I had and about 25% of the Centipede, yes even after scalping and 2 apps of MSM it came back.

By June I was able to plant seed, so I put down 50lbs of blackjack VERY lightly split between the Field and the Front. With the Centipede canopy lifted I was hammered with Crabgrass, Sedges and Kyllinga mostly. Few other weeds here and there, but those are the major players. Let's take a look at where we're at today:

Field:








Dark spots are from the 7.5" of rain last week plus a "popup" .75" yesterday.
Was scalped 2 days ago and sprayed with Sulfentrazone and Halosufuron yesterday.
This area never got a 2nd MSM dose, hence most of the Centipede remains.

Pool Area:








This is the area of the yard hope to keep Centipede. We finally broke down and put 1 pallet of sod this year in the 500ft2 that directly surround the pool. The 1100ft2 in the foreground is all that is left of how my yard once looked. Nothing has been touched sprayed back here this year other than Atrazine and a 3 way in the spring for broadleafs.

Driveway:








Only spot in my yard that has never drained well at all. This entire driveway got ruttout out bad last fall so I was basically starting over out here this spring. As you can see it rutted out again this year and is in desperate need of a sand level...again. This was scalped 2 days ago and sprayed with Sulfentrazeon, Halosulfuron and Quinclorac yesterday.

Front Yard:








This is where things will start to get fun. This was scalped 2 days ago and sprayed with Sulfentrazone, Halosulfuron and Quinclorac. Yes the front yard still has Centipede in it, yes I sprayed it with Quinclorac on purpose.

Dog Yard:








Scalped 2 days ago, Sulf, Halo, Quin also yesterday. The front part of the dog yard is mostly Bermuda at this point as this is where the dogs spend the majority of their time.

This is a view from the back, as you can see, lot's of Centipede back here that just got hit with Quinclorac. This angle also allows you to see the severe hump that I get to deal with back here due to the septic system.









Now you're all caught up on where we are.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Equipment in progress:

Kubota 2501 with LA525 removable bucket








Highly recommend

Scag Cheetah II 61"








Recommend so far

John Deere Z540M








3 Hydros, 1 clutch switch, 1 other issue, 168 hours just can't recommend for anything other than light use.

Fimco 25g ATV Sprayer








Somewhat recommend after modifications

Earthway 2150 Commercial








Do not recommend

Caroni Tillervator (Neighborhood use)








Highly Recommend

Howse "Rotary Cutter" (They're all bushogs ok)








Recommend


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Some photos of the victims of yesterday's treatments in different parts of the yard.

Goose Grass clearly not happy:









Crabgrass and Kyllinga already feeling the affects:









Definitely getting Crispy Already:


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Things are starting to dry out today. Got the mowing done and got a few pictures. Headed back out in a bit to drop 150# of fertilizer on the yard.










Field:









Front:









Driveway:









Back + Dogs









Before and After shots - Mowed on right, not mowed on left:

























Goose Grass = LOL









Kyllinga & Sedges in Centipede = Toast


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I want this table in this thread for future reference. This image is taken from a youtube video from Matt @thegrassfactor so all credit goes to him. Also please note he mentions in the video the app rate for Sulfentrazone is incorrect on the table.

I had 3 major issues, Sedge, Kyllinga. Crabgrass. In another of his videos he talks about Sulfentrazone and Halosulfuron being a great knock out mix for those. My results replicate that and I'm 48 hours in. This table shows that Sulfentrazone + Quinclorac has great efficacy on late growth stage crabgrass.

I'm getting a side benefit of Quinclorac + Centipede in high heat, suppressing the Centipede and simultaneously pushing the crap 1N/1000 out of the Bermuda at the same time.

So Sedges/Kyllinga + Crabgrass = Sufentrazone, Halosulfuron, Quinclorac


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

I like the mouse pointers in the screen shots


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Buffalolawny said:


> I like the mouse pointers in the screen shots


They were for sure on purpose, I'm just capping a "region" via ShareX to save time from uploading massive photos. Sadly I missed the seedhead slightly on the Goose Grass, but you can see how it's dying from the bottom up.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> Driveway:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an interesting driveway. So you just drive in from the road on the grass? Is that a regional thing? I can understand how it would get rutted up without some sort of driving surface.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > Driveway:
> ...


Definitely seems to be something I have grown accustomed to living in both North FL and SW GA. Our county in GA "prides itself" on having the most square miles of dirt road in the country (their claim).....90+% of the driveways around here are "lawn". A few people have rocks, even less pavement. I think it's honestly a cost thing. It's 75 yards ish from the road to the storage building with the boat and the tractor, another 15 off of that to detour into the carport (About 90 linear yards total would be needed). Now make that 24' wide and it can get expensive quick. (Total concrete needed would be somewhere in the neighborhood of 350 yards3 for a 3.5" slab.)

Don't forget most people around here use their back doors as main entry into the house. Most carports/parking areas are behind people's houses. I'm one of the only people who actually keeps grass growing in their driveway, most people just let it go to dirt and stay that way. Most everybody around here has storage buildings and heavy/medium duty equiment so storage and use of that is needed as well.

It's honestly not as bad as it seems in regards to rutting damage. Our soil in my specific area of the county is very sandy, almost sandy loam, but closer to sandy. I've found the spots that have "held up" the best to all of the traffic are the parts where I've done about an 80/20 mix of sand to top soil. Places I have used just sand don't get enough compaction to stay together.

Anything under 2" in 24 hours or 4" in 72 hours I can drain without damage. When we start getting over those numbers is where I have problems.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

This is just flat out getting dumb. We're over 10.5" in the last 16 days. We've had 4 days total of that 16 with no rain, only 3 of which were consecutive.









This morning's reading.









Been here since 2011. Never had standing water in this area. The dark brown spots are the kyllinga/sedges that are now gone. You can see the yellowing of the crabgrass and the centipede. Quinclorac is SLOW.









Same thing back here. The added MSM in the back is increasing the speed of damage to the centipede as expected.

I'm 95% sure I'm going to eliminate the Centpiede with the MSM + Quinclorac combo used in the back. Not sure it's going to ding it enough in the front with just Quinclorac. We'll see.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

6 Days and 3.49" more of rain and I was able to get the mower on the lawn today. It's drained but it's still REALLY soft. Was doing everything I could to keep from tearing up the lawn. Most of the dark brown spots in the lawn are from standing water the last few days.

Field:








Kyllinga and Sedges are dead Not much else out here that's weeds atm.

Front:
















Hard to tell what's going to happen up here. Quinclorac calls for a MSO because it does a better job of penetrating leaf tissue then a regular surfactant. The brown is again just water/wet, the light green is Centipede, the dark green is Bermuda. Not sure the quinclorac was enough to kill any of the centipede with a NIS. It dinged it, but I think it's going to survive.

Back:
















The addition of the MSM back here is really putting a hurting on the Centipede. I really feel we're still going to end up with a decent kill off % back here. I tried mowing the back yesterday, you can see by the mower damage why I waited until today to do the rest of the yard.

Driveway:








Continuing to fill in nicely after last year's complete regrade basically. I desperately need 5/6 days of no rain so I can put more sand out and fix the damage from a few weeks ago. Considering I started this year 90% sand here I'll take it.

Pool:








Continues to do well, mouse pointer shows just how hard it was to keep from tearing up the grass even in really thick area of the ground because of how soft the ground is right now.

Transition Area:








This shot is along the side of the house and really illustrates why I am slowly killing off the centipede. When I reseeded the front yard yeas ago, I NEVER put Bermuda anywhere in this entire shot. This is an area of the yard the dogs use heavily. What you're looking at is the difference between Supressing Bermuda with Atrazine in the Spring and overseeding Centipede, (most of foreground)vs not being able to the rest of the year (entire background). Literally all that Bermuda filled in on it's own, past that Centipede border, simply because it was in my yard and dogs/atvs/mowers...etc tracked it back there and it fills in faster than Centipede does.
The mouse pointer is also on what's left of the Kyllinga/sedges that were in this area.
EDIT: I lied there is some baby blackjack bermuda mixed in here that hasn't started much horizontal growth yet as it was overseeded in June. Most of this is the old Bermuda though.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Finally got to "fix" the driveway today. Also @CenlaLowell you're not alone, even with a tractor and multiple drags, it's still a lot of rake work.

Before:









After:









Some during work:



























At the end of the day I fixed the 3 major spots in the driveway that needed it. I probably have 4-6" of fill dirt in that low spot in the back. The yard was still too soggy to try to do any leveling out there so this was "all" I got done today.

My process is bring sand in from the road, drag lightly in 2 directions with the bucket, use the old JD ZT and pack it down, bring another load in from road, level again with bucket, drive over it with the tractor, bring another load in from the road, level with bucket, finish with rakes.

Edit: In HS we didn't have a groundskeeper so each infielder had to rake their own area. I'm very thankful for this as I found this much fill much faster with a landscape rake than the level lawn.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> Finally got to "fix" the driveway today. Also @CenlaLowell you're not alone, even with a tractor and multiple drags, it's still a lot of rake work.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Nice job I will update my thread as my sand came today. This is some work.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

After some "neighbors" (people from 2 streets over) showed up unannounced seeking veterinary services (from my wife who was asleep) in the middle of a popup shower and drove right through the middle of all the work I did yesterday, it became obvious that a giant pile of freshly graded and raked dirt is not enough to deter people from driving on top of it.

After a quick trip to Lowes, I hope it's pretty obvious now. (I have marker stakes coming later this week.)










You can see the middle part was hit the worst, going to have to wait until it dries some more to fix it.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Definitely another hot one out there today.










Just got done mowing the whole yard. Going to go out after a break and spray some Bifen. I'm only 2 weeks out from my last spray, but considering the amount of rain we had afterwards and the uptick of things in the yard, I'm thinking my effectiveness was limited. After that I may go for round 2 on the Centipede or I may level some spots in the "Field". We'll see how I feel after I spray.

Field:








The darker green spots are Bermuda, the lighter green is Centipede. At this point those brown spots are where centipede died from simply being underwater for a few days. Bermuda is starting to fill in these areas, but I may go after them with sand today to try to address this going forward while it's still easy to find the real low spots.

Driveway:








Sand leveling is holding good. Already have tons of grass coming through the thinner spots. I'll probably use my new pro-plugger I picked up and plug a few of the areas in the back where I had to add close to 4-6" to bring the ground up. That's shaping up to be a later this week project.

Front Yard:
















The Centipede up here mostly survived the Quinclorac alone. The dead spots are again from where water pooled. There are a few spots where there was less long term pooling, but because I had already weakened the Centipede the little bit of standing water finished it off, which was nice. Sadly this area is not uneven. Our yard slopes up to the road a good 6", so this area has the potential for this to happen based on layout. As I mentioned previously, this is the first time I've ever had standing water up here, so I'm not too concerned with it going forward.

Back yard:
















Well now that the fertilizer I put down 10 days ago has kicked in, the weakened Centipede has mostly recovered from the Quinclorac + MSM Turf Combo. Lesson learned. Wait until after a second app before pushing the Bermuda.

Pool Area:








Love the darker green color the Centipede gets after fertilizing. Sadly it only lasts for a short period of time and goes back to it's default more lime color after a couple of weeks.

Experiment Area/Shooting Range:








This is my shooting range. It's one of the two areas I've got experiments going on. This is an area I usually spray out with Glyphosate a couple of times a year. I have another area where I'm experimenting with Glypho and different pre-Ms, but this area was only sprayed with Fluazipop (Fusilade II at .5oz/1K). There's a who's who of different weeds in this area. I'm testing to see what it actually will eradicate and what it won't (useful information for our garden beds). This area was sprayed on 8/8. The Glypho areas are already bleached and most certainly dead, that testing is more on length things stay dead. I would normally have done the same here, but I wanted to do some testing.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Scalped then did more leveling.

This was somewhere between 7-8 yards of sand. I lost count of how many bucket fulls I got from the road. Was somewhere between 20-25 in my best guess.

Before:









After:


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

Is it pretty clean sand or is it all fouled with oil/stones etc


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

SeanBB said:


> Is it pretty clean sand or is it all fouled with oil/stones etc


Believe it or not it's actually pretty clean. I would say 90% of the few rocks that I do find are large enough that they are easily removed when raking things in with the landscape rake. Probably range from half a golf ball to 1.5 golf balls in size.

The sand in front of my house runs down towards the ditch when it rains, and I get my sand from the ditch area. The county only redigs the ditches like 2 times a years. A lot of what I end up getting is just the top layer which has run into the ditch and tends to be pretty clean. I've not run across any spots that I would have been concern are contaminated.

At the end of the day, I live in farm country and I'm getting weed seeds from every direction, so any introduction of weed seeds in the sand isn't really something I worry about. That said I haven't had any major out of control problems and I've been pulling sand from the road for a few years now.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Well it looks like my hard work leveling/sanding this past week is paying off. We've had right at 1" of rain in the last 12 hours from Fred and .25 inches yesterday. We had one 30 minute session that dropped about .5" on us, but everything else has been light and consistent. So far so good, things are draining and the little bid of puddling I'm seeing should drain rather quickly.









All of the sanded areas are spots that had standing water previously, as you can see we're much improved.









A little low still, but should drain relatively quickly.









This is the area that my "neighbor" was nice enough to drive through last rain. Could probably use a little more sand, but overall not bad.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Really REALLY happy with how my sanding performed in the 1.25" of rain we got from Fred. Was able to get out and mow the whole yard this afternoon with no issues. Even took the time to break out the KM 131 R and got my weedeating and hedge trimming knocked out.
Everything was scalped on Saturday. Raised the mower .25" today and was still cutting off over 1/3 of the leaf blade in a few spots, not bad, but I would have preferred to have mowed yesterday.

Field:









Driveway:









Front:

















Pool:








Centipede here is starting to turn back into it's rich lime green self and transition our of the darker green.

Back Before Mow:









Back After Mow:









Back got a full HOC reset last Saturday, not just a scalp. You may also notice the chlorosis setting in, in multiple places back here. This is the effects of my Quinclorac plus X (product which shall not be named) from last week. I'm pretty sure I got the Centipede this time. This major chlorosis didn't really set in until after the rain the past few days.
I thought this last time with Quinclorac + MSM Turf, but the damage is greater this time and I don't have another scheduled fert app for 2 weeks.
I was really hoping for a quicker kill back here then this. if it's not completely dead by the time I have to do my next fert app, that's going to leave me spraying one more time back here and probably forcing me into a fall overseed, which I DON'T want to do because I hate cold weather and don't want to have to skip Pre-M again this year.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Whats the goal?? Are you trying to get rid of the centipede?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

CenlaLowell said:


> Whats the goal?? Are you trying to get rid of the centipede?


yep, but I can't just rototill the whole yard and let the Bermuda fill back in or seed because of the constant dog pressure so I have to do it via overseed or spreading.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the goal?? Are you trying to get rid of the centipede?
> ...


That's easy go to your local co op and purchase 46-0-0 and water. Bermuda will run like crazy.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

CenlaLowell said:


> That's easy go to your local co op and purchase 46-0-0 and water. Bermuda will run like crazy.


Believe it or not my Centipede loves fertilizer. I legit thought it was going to die at the end of July from the Quinclorac and MSM. Hit it with some 30-0-10 to boost the Bermuda and the Centipede came roaring back.

Must have something to do with my soil being so acidic as the Centipede in my yard has always responded really well to heavy fertilization.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > That's easy go to your local co op and purchase 46-0-0 and water. Bermuda will run like crazy.
> ...


Dang, I never knew that about the centipede. Your correct about the turf holding up I'm having some of the same problems killing st Augustine. AL t of it has died but some still coming back.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

CenlaLowell said:


> Dang, I never knew that about the centipede. Your correct about the turf holding up I'm having some of the same problems killing st Augustine. AL t of it has died but some still coming back.


Yeah, I was 95% positive it was toast after MSM turf + Quinclorac. 1#n/K and .75" of rain two days later and it legit looked like it had never been sprayed. Damnest thing I've seen.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Experiment Update:

Before 8/8:









After 8/20









To say this has been disappointing would be an understatement. Here's a bonus picture of the control of some of the Bermuda growing up through the garden bed. It's pretty evident where some parts got control, while other parts of the same grass plant survived. (The dead bermuda in between the bricks was hit with Glypho + Pre-M, anything inside the mulch was only hit with Fluazipop.)










The label claims complete control is expected in 10-21 days post spray. Label also states no mowing 7 days before or after, hence the test area. a minimum 75% NIS is recommended, I use an 80% NIS. Label also states a second application may be needed if some things have gone to seed.

Lessons learned here:
1. Spray VERY angry. I sprayed angry the first time, but just sprayed to the point everything was wet.
2. Expect to retreat.
3. This product works extremely slow.
4. Roundup + Pre-M appears more effective in scenarios where "over the top" applications are not required.
5. Bermuda grass control in sensitive areas appears mixed at best.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Yeah I'm trying to keep it out of the flower bed using over the top product horrible results so far


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Centipede Kill off update:

First app was MSm Turf at .5oz/a + Quinclorac at .123oz/K + NIS
Centipede yellowed but recovered in less than two weeks.

Damage:









Recovery (dead stuff was crab...etc):









Second App:
Quinclorac at .367oz/K + Product M at 1oz/K + NIS
Got some killoff, but this stuff refuses to die. Significant chlorosis throughout, but parts not dead are growing at normal rates and green coming up from the stolons.

Damage:









Signs of recovery:









So here we go with a third app. Quinclorac is out, it's just not working.
MSM Turf @.75oz/a + Product M @ 1.5oz/K

If I don't get a clean kill after this app, it's winter glypho at this point. I'm not sure that's enough to kill it even, but we'll see. Photos in a few days.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> Centipede Kill off update:
> 
> First app was MSm Turf at .5oz/a + Quinclorac at .123oz/K + NIS
> Centipede yellowed but recovered in less than two weeks.
> ...


Ask greendoc about this. He's in the discord all the time and in here pretty often. I bet he has a formula to kill this. I got my st Augustine kill from him.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

CenlaLowell said:


> Ask greendoc about this. He's in the discord all the time and in here pretty often. I bet he has a formula to kill this. I got my st Augustine kill from him.


I'm going to go back through @Brodgers88 journal, I know he had extensive experience with Centipede as well before converting. He did a complete kill of all the things though, so I need to review what he did and see if I can apply any of that to what I'm doing here.

Mainly need to find out if a winter Gly treatment will prevent the centipede from waking back up. Also need to find out what his kill process was in general.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Ask greendoc about this. He's in the discord all the time and in here pretty often. I bet he has a formula to kill this. I got my st Augustine kill from him.
> ...


I'm running 
Trimec southern/msma/mso
24D/nis
Quinclorac/monument/mso

This is just an example I'm using using for a kill of method for my ST Augustine


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

CenlaLowell said:


> I'm running
> Trimec southern/msma/mso
> 24D/nis
> Quinclorac/monument/mso
> ...


Monument seems like an odd choice seeing as it's rated for St. Aug in Sod.

Quinclorac I can see, was the same theory I had, but proved unsuccessful. I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Benefit to not having used a Pre-M this year in my transition is I have lots of weeds to play with.

Test Start 8/22
Celcius + Certainty Spot Treatment Testing:
3.2g Celcius + 0.8g Certainty/Cryder + 1oz NIS in 1 gallon of water.

Spot 1:









Spot 2:









Spot 3:









Spot 4:


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

@Amoo316 I did straight glyphosate to kill everything. If I remember correctly I think I did about 3 or maybe 4 applications. 2 beginning in August, 2 weeks apart with fertilizer applications in between. Removed all dead plant material then seeded rye. The following spring I did one or two more glyphosate apps before removing rye grass and sodding bermuda.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Brodgers88 said:


> @Amoo316 I did straight glyphosate to kill everything. If I remember correctly I think I did about 3 or maybe 4 applications. 2 beginning in August, 2 weeks apart with fertilizer applications in between. Removed all dead plant material then seeded rye. The following spring I did one or two more glyphosate apps before removing rye grass and sodding bermuda.


Thanks brother. Do you happen to remember if multiple glypho apps were necessary or did you do them out of precaution.  I'm shocked at how resilient this stuff has been and I can only attribute it to the density I had.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Scalped, Tine Dethatched, Bagged debris and fertilized the dead areas in the Dog Yard.


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

@Amoo316 mainly out of precaution. It seemed pretty dead after the first couple of applications.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Brodgers88 said:


> @Amoo316 mainly out of precaution. It seemed pretty dead after the first couple of applications.


Thanks Brother,

The back yard this year is basically a test for the field next year. I have so much Bermuda in the "Front" yard that I'm going to try to Glypo it once during late winter and if it starts to come back hammer it hard and early with this combo.

Field next year will simply not be getting spring Pre-M (rip more weeds) and will get 1 round of winter Glypho plus this concoction next spring. Going to overseed that area.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Well we got dangerously close to fall germination while I was out of town last week. I knew it would be close, but the whole yard was under water before I left so I knew I had to wait until this week.










Got my Pre-M down on the whole 2 acres today.

Fall 1 for me this year was:
Prodiamine 65WDG @ 1lb/a
Simazine [email protected] 1oz/K
Indaziflam (Esplande 200SC)@ 2.5oz/a
Trimec Southern at .75oz/K

Was also time to renew my Imidacloprid and Bifen so I threw that in the mix as well.

That should setup my Fall 2 as:
Prodiamine @ None
Simazine @ 1oz/K
Indaziflam @ 2.5oz/a
Sulfosulfuron (Cryder/Certainty) @ 2oz/a

I may go with 1.25oz/a sulfosulfuron+ Glypho mix if my Bermuda is fully dormant by then, but I doubt I'll get that lucky.

For those wondering why I didn't split my Prodiamine app. I plan to do more nuking of the centipede and spreading of the Bermuda next spring. Ideally I'll figure out a way to keep the Centipede from ever waking up. I have a pretty good idea on how I need to accomplish this after nuking it in my back yard in late summer this year. 1lb/a is the 5 month rate for Prodiamine, so that will carry me through March 1.

Next spring I'll be going out with Oxadiazon which will leave me open to sprigging or plugging as I choose.

Caution for those with Centipede they are not trying to kill, .75oz/a of Trimec Southern is above the recommended rate for Centipede. I did this intentionally to weaken as we close the season.

Also big shoutout to @Ware for the recommendation on the Defoamer . Wasn't sure it was going to work on the Prodiamine bubbles, but a squirt did the trick.

@cldrunner in case you wanted to follow along with my added wrinkles over the next year.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> ...Also big shoutout to @Ware for the recommendation on the Defoamer . Wasn't sure it was going to work on the Prodiamine bubbles, but a squirt did the trick.


Great to hear. I used some just yesterday. :thumbup:


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> Well we got dangerously close to fall germination while I was out of town last week. I knew it would be close, but the whole yard was under water before I left so I knew I had to wait until this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that's a fall application. You should have a good winter with no weeds for sure.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

CenlaLowell said:


> Man that's a fall application. You should have a good winter with no weeds for sure.


I really hated to put the breaks on any more spreading this year, but after skipping Pre-M for 2021 and trying to figure out how to kill off the Centipede, there was no way I was dealing with all that mess again next year. We probably have another monthish of growing left. I probably could have got a little more coverage in the back yard then i currently have, but I'm afraid we'll definitely drop sub 70 when I'm gone again in 2 weeks.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Also big shoutout to @Ware for the recommendation on the Defoamer . Wasn't sure it was going to work on the Prodiamine bubbles, but a squirt did the trick.
> ...


I was curious what exactly that stuff is, looks like it's just silicone oil ?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

So we're doing a thing at my house finally and @Ware won't be able to give me shit anymore. Heck I might even need to get one of those fancy stick edgers now with this much.





































Pour day is tomorrow. Today is all about grading and leveling. I controlled the roto-tilling with the tractor to minimize the damage to the surrounding yard. I've also elected to stay between 3-5' off of the dirt road. Graders + Concrete don't mix well. I'm not sure yet if I'll attempt to leave that section grass or if I'll make it sand like the road. I may play it by ear this year.

Bonus footage, here's some tiger striping in the backyard.










EDIT: I've been holding Fall 2 on my Pre-M because I knew this was in the works as potentially happening.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Holy smokes! You'll need a stick edger and some roller blades! :lol:


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> Holy smokes! You'll need a stick edger and some roller blades! :lol:


That's only partially funny, I used to roller blade 2.1 miles home everyday after school in High School 

I measured it out from the building to the edge of the driveway its 158'. Straight shot, that is not a perimeter measurement, it's a legit, "how long is this thing" measurement. There is 75' of 12' "driveway", and the rest is 22'+++ completing the arc from the building to the carport.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> Can't wait to see the finished product!


1st concrete truck is supposed to be here by 8am, which means they'll probably get here at 9 and start pouring by 930. All fiber, no re-bar. They're going to do relief cuts after the fact.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Sorry folks, no pictures at the moment. I just wanted to comment on how having this driveway has changed the entire dynamic of the yard. Almost all of the low spots were in or around that driveway. There is still one area that is low back towards the boat/tractor building, but even it's drainage is significantly improved.

We took 1.25" in 20 minutes yesterday and other then a few small puddles here and there right after it stopped, it had all drained out. Granted we have been dry and it needed that water, but that much in that short a period of time will flood anything. By this morning everything had drained out, even after we got another slow .2" overnight.

The biggest damage from that 20 min storm was laying my corn over, which I can easily fix this weekend. I'll try to get some yard shots then as I have a few things I need to get done this weekend and next before I'm gone fishing again.


----------



## STI_MECE (Aug 4, 2020)

What did you use to dethatch, tine, and pick up the debris with after scalping? That is something I need to do to alot of areas.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

STI_MECE said:


> What did you use to dethatch, tine, and pick up the debris with after scalping? That is something I need to do to alot of areas.


LOL sorry dude, ping me next time. I dethatched with a tine dethatcher, then hit it with a verticutter I picked up at auction. For pickup I mulched as much as I could then bagged what I had to. I mulch 99% of the time, even if that means cutting in stages.

In other news, I love the way this mower stripes without any type of kit on it. Looking good back down to it's normal length now. Only minor scalping. Probably only going to need to do a 1 notch reset next mow. This is the mostly unmolested Centipede part of the yard.


----------

